# 2nd Jan walk - up the hill



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Thought I'd post a couple of scenic pictures of our walk today 'up the hill' also know as Douglas Park in Largs. I can't remember exactly how high but I have a figure of about 200m



Half way up looking across to Cumbrae



This is us just about at the top with another 100+ steps still to go



At the top of Douglas park looking across at Cumbrae, little Cumbrae to the left and in the background is Arran with the top shrouded in clouds.



Looking down to the town of Largs



Quick pic of watch on sundial when kids were having a snack



And said pics of kids having a snack before the walk back down


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

That brings back a few memories. There used to be a shared University Field Station (is it still there?) near Millport, Cumbrae and as I was studying Zoology at University of Hull, me and some others on the course had to attend for a week in the summer. We left my car parked up on Largs seafront and caught the ferry. Amazingly, after a week, my car was still there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

We've always known it as the marine research centre/facility. There was a bit in the news a couple of years ago about it closing due to funding but it's still there.

What do you mean you were surprised your car was still there? Lol, Largs is/was generally not a bad area - we'll in my opinion, anyway haha


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Very nice..! :thumbsup:


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Looks great mate, and what better way to enjoy time with the kids. :thumbs_up:

More info here for that hill walk

https://www.walkhighlands.co.uk/glasgow/castle-hill.shtml


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Cheers @Foxdog never seen that before.

The picture they have of the stairs is my 2nd pic but from side on view.

Rated at 190 metres, wasn't far away


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Lovely scenic pictures and a cracking vintage Omega , great stuff , thanks for sharing .


----------

